# Oh More beautiful fat rubbing off on me



## Tarella (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I was going through old photos and thought I would share just what the rubbing is all about. The first photo is of me roughly when I started chatting here. The second is from last fall I think. I thought I was huge when I started...lol......I guess perception is all in the mind. Stiffler, this one is for you babe.
 Tarella:kiss2: 

View attachment itsybitsybutt.jpg


View attachment whoaNelly.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Your confidence is what's especially sexy about you lately, Tara (the brains and gorgeous bod are gravy). 

I predict this post catches up with the one million views of your first one soon.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Laura,

Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I really couldnt have posted a photo like these previously. This place has also helped me gain confidence. You are one of the sexiest women here....you too have intelligence, beauty, personality, and a hot body. *hugs*

Tara


----------



## Markt (Jan 20, 2006)

Tarella,

This is almost PAINFUL -- this picture comparison is soooo erotic, and you are sooo beautiful, that all the blood has rushed from my head and I may pass out. I'm glad you are in a loving relationship and that you and your partner can enjoy this blooming of sexuality. I'm so simultaneously aroused and jealous that I have nothing left to say...except, I'd give anything just to be in the same room with you.

deep meaningful longing gazes,
mark


----------



## Stiffler (Jan 20, 2006)

HHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOLLLYY SHNNIIIKEEESSS! Stiffler yells SHOCK AND AAAAAWWWWEE BABY!!!!! thinks of the rubbing and is on the verge of losing control......then calms himself and repeats softly.....it's just a morph....it's just a morph....it's just a morph...it's just a morph.........whoa..
You are a Goddess that is deserving of Stiffler's full attention, no doubt in the Stiffmeister's opinion the sexiest, and with all the sexy women here, that says a lot. Anytime you're up for a Stiffler LIVE webcam show you let me know and I'll block out a time slot for you. YOU ROCK. If you and ThatFatGirl are interested I might be able to work out a two for one once I'm back in the States. .


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2006)

You just made my evening, Tar. They're right. You're beautiful in every way.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 20, 2006)

You are indeed a beautiful woman Tarella, fat soft and round... very nice


----------



## eagle (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Tara. Wow again thanks for the lovely pics. Looking very gorgeous as always. Take care and have a great evening.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 21, 2006)

Dear lord... Your previous thread has over 16,000 views Tara. :shocked: 

And of course you look fantastic.  And I agree with what TFG said, your confidence is astounding and very attractive.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

Stiffler said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOLLLYY SHNNIIIKEEESSS! Stiffler yells SHOCK AND AAAAAWWWWEE BABY!!!!! thinks of the rubbing and is on the verge of losing control......then calms himself and repeats softly.....it's just a morph....it's just a morph....it's just a morph...it's just a morph.........whoa..
> You are a Goddess that is deserving of Stiffler's full attention, no doubt in the Stiffmeister's opinion the sexiest, and with all the sexy women here, that says a lot. Anytime you're up for a Stiffler LIVE webcam show you let me know and I'll block out a time slot for you. YOU ROCK. If you and ThatFatGirl are interested I might be able to work out a two for one once I'm back in the States. .


LOL Stiffler, your posts never fail to make me laugh. Thanks for making yourself available for a LIVE webcam show.....sounds like you have a lot of action all over the world.

I am not sure if you could handle ThatFatGirl and I....is Stiffler really ready for two BBWs??

Keep Rocking Stiffler,

Thank you

Tarella*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> You just made my evening, Tar. They're right. You're beautiful in every way.


Thank you Totmacher, That was very nice of you to say. Have a great weekend.

Tarella*S*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> You are indeed a beautiful woman Tarella, fat soft and round... very nice


Fat, Soft and Round.......three great words. Thank you Russ

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Tara. Wow again thanks for the lovely pics. Looking very gorgeous as always. Take care and have a great evening.


Thank you Eagle. I am glad you like the photos. I hope you have a great weekend as well. Thanks for the compliment.

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Dear lord... Your previous thread has over 16,000 views Tara. :shocked:
> 
> And of course you look fantastic.  And I agree with what TFG said, your confidence is astounding and very attractive.


Hi Thrifty McGriff, 

I am not quite sure if it's astounding confidence or assisted bravery to be honest. This place and the people who visit here have really made me feel that I can be viewed as potentially pretty or admirable. Before I found Dimensions, I never allowed myself to be caught on film(photographed). I had great parents who instilled a lot of positive self belief but basically I always felt I didnt measure up physically to the ideals of society. 

Having found Dimensions, I came to realize that there are as many ideals held by people in society as there are shapes and sizes of people. I already know that I can be considered ugly by some, but now, I can truly say that I know I can be considered beautiful as well. It's a nice feeling.

All that being said (I am rambling) I also realize my looks will fade and I could lose the physical side of me tomorrow, so I still really regard my inner qualities with more regard. I also use that guage when I meet other people.

Thanks to all the people here for creating a culture of empowerment, openness, and acceptance.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 21, 2006)

Markt said:


> Tarella,
> 
> This is almost PAINFUL -- this picture comparison is soooo erotic, and you are sooo beautiful, that all the blood has rushed from my head and I may pass out. I'm glad you are in a loving relationship and that you and your partner can enjoy this blooming of sexuality. I'm so simultaneously aroused and jealous that I have nothing left to say...except, I'd give anything just to be in the same room with you.
> 
> ...


HI Markt,

I am not quite sure how to take all of your comment but thank you for your compliment. I feel that we are all given gifts and blessings in life. I am very grateful for the ones bestowed upon me. I am lucky in many ways. I am also very real and have my faults and downsides as well.I have also experienced great pain and frustration in some of the relationships in my life. Life is never as perfect as looking through the keyholes opened before us here. 

*warm hugs back to you*

Tara


----------



## Markt (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi there,

yes my comments do read a little strange! the honest truth is, when i saw the two pictures i was so taken aback by your beauty I was literally speechless. before and after pictures, especially of one so pretty and articulate as yourself, can take my breath away.  so right after i regained the power of speech, those were the dumb words that came out of me. i really think you rock.

be well,
mark


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 21, 2006)

lol... just popped into my head when i read the title of your second pic, which by the way looked very sexy to me


----------



## GPL (Jan 21, 2006)

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

:wubu: 

GPL .


(Hope it said enough to you)


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 21, 2006)

Very "pants moving-like" pics, there.  

Like it's been said, I love the confidence, and those panties aren't bad either.


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new found confidence. Sharing pictures isn't just about getting the men to tell you you're sexy, it's about knowing it in your heart 

That being said, you have a marvelous body, and may you learn to enjoy it to its fullest potential


----------



## Tarella (Jan 22, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> lol... just popped into my head when i read the title of your second pic, which by the way looked very sexy to me



Thanks ApresSheAte I do look a bit like I am ready to be saddled in the photo...hence my title for the photo. I am glad you liked it and shared some of the fun with me.

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 22, 2006)

GPL said:


> :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ...


    :smitten: 

Well said*hugs*

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 22, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Very "pants moving-like" pics, there.
> 
> Like it's been said, I love the confidence, and those panties aren't bad either.



Thanks NYSquashee. 

Glad you liked the panties, I do too actually. God Bless Lycra. Confidence is something I dont lack in person but I am being a tad more risque here since the new boards have started. I must be careful though as I recall a few years back I got nailed for sharing photos here. Earth moving or not, I am proud of who i am no matter what size I am Thanks.

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> Congratulations on your new found confidence. Sharing pictures isn't just about getting the men to tell you you're sexy, it's about knowing it in your heart
> 
> That being said, you have a marvelous body, and may you learn to enjoy it to its fullest potential


 

Thank you missaf. I am complimented by your statement. I don't necessarily show photos to get men just to tell me I am sexy. I actually know that already, but in this post I am sharing just what changes I have experienced while hanging out here. I have to also admit, it is nice to get compliments from connoisseurs of finefat. To tell you the truth I don't particularly like the second photo of me, not because I don't like how fat I look but because it really isn't the best show of my best assets. It just happened to be similar to a smaller photo from a few years ago. If I wanted men to tell me I am sexy, believe me, I could post photos that would do that. 

I know what you are trying to say though, and I wholeheartedly agree. Being sexy is feeling it inside, and feeling it inside radiates it outwardly like an inner core beaming through onion layers that we all possess. 

*hugs*

Tarella


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry if it sounded like I was accusing you Tarella, that wasn't the intent at all!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 22, 2006)

Woah, I'd never compare you to a bronco. Tho other thoughts about saddlin up might occur. Far as I can see you're just a healthy lil philly with a good old fashioned appetite.


----------



## rsoxrule (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the only words that I can come up with are from that famous song from Ferris Bueller's Day off....................


hmmmmmmmm.......................more beautiful..............o-o-o-o-h-h-h-h 
yeahhhhhhh!!!!

If that picture is from the fall and you "enjoyed" the holidays........I can only imagine what you look like today...........

A great set of pictures from an awesomely beautiful woman........

Have a great week, Tara!
Rsoxrule


----------



## AtlasD (Jan 23, 2006)

Was it Flip Wilson who used to say "if you've got it-flaunt it"?

You've "got it" Miss T, confidence, curves, smarts and style!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 24, 2006)

:wubu: 

Looking very, very good! 

I've known Tara for a while now, and she's always looked fantastic to me. She's a great person and a great friend. Don't let my wife know, but if I were a single man, I might cast my gaze toward the Great White North. :smitten: 

 hee hee

Scott


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 24, 2006)

SCOTT! Long time no see! (former missouri21 here)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 24, 2006)

wow, you look great tarella. :smitten:


----------



## Tragdor (Jan 24, 2006)

if this was an Anime I would a massive noise bleed now. You would get mad and hit me with fan throwing me an unrealstic distance.

But this isn't an Anime so I am just going to say your a very beatiful woman.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 29, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> Was it Flip Wilson who used to say "if you've got it-flaunt it"?
> 
> You've "got it" Miss T, confidence, curves, smarts and style!


Thank you Atlas, 
That is very nice of you to say. I think that this forum has really helped many people to feel good about who they are. I am one of those.

Thank you again,

Tara


----------



## rusteeldn (Jan 30, 2006)

Good shots. lovely


----------



## afro4bbw (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi im new here and i am living in africa where bbws are sought after like crazy all i can say is damn your pics are blazing hot ive never been this hard looking at a pic like this before i guess i would be going stifflers way i just cant stand it anymore. great pics tarella:eat2:


----------



## Tarella (Jan 30, 2006)

afro4bbw said:


> Hi im new here and i am living in africa where bbws are sought after like crazy all i can say is damn your pics are blazing hot ive never been this hard looking at a pic like this before i guess i would be going stifflers way i just cant stand it anymore. great pics tarella:eat2:


*blush* not much more I can say to that.....guess we now know where we can go if we arent getting dates in North America 

Thank you

Tarella


----------



## 31mike (Jan 31, 2006)

damn u r pretty


----------



## GunnDancer (Jan 31, 2006)

very adorable! You should always be proud of who you are!


----------



## Tarella (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you guys for the nice compliments. *Hugs*

Tara


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic, good thing to know things are goin good for you!


----------



## tynedin (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW truly Breathtaking, Outstanding! Wonderful! Beautiful! no Gorgeous!!! amazingly hot Tarella, so soft, so round and so Gorgeous in the first picture and then to see the change in the second to become so so soft, so so round, so so Gorgeous and so so HOT!! truly breathtaking as i have said. i sent you an email but not sure if you got it. hope to hear from you soon. or see you in chat take care love how the added weight has developed such a beauty into a breathtaking woman :smitten: :bow: thanks for sharing  sincerely Derek


----------

